# Install error



## f1tch3r (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey guys
im trying to install bioshock infinite but i seem to get an error everytime i try to install it.
it says
(title bar):ISDone.dll
An error occured while unpacking Does not match checksum!
Unarc.dll returned an error code-12 failed crc check..
what seems to be the problem?
and my hitman absolution seems to have a problem too, jujst last week i can play it perfectly well but now it seems to have an error just before opening(app crash) i really want to play these two games now guys.. anyone would please help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you installing from a retail DVD or from a downloaded file?


----------



## f1tch3r (Apr 3, 2013)

downloaded file


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post a link to the website you downloaded it from so we can see if there's a problem with the file.


----------



## f1tch3r (Apr 3, 2013)

thepiratebay please help me ..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we don't offer any support for torrents or pirate copies of games.

Uninstall, delete and scan for viruses.

This will solve your problem: Bioshock Infinite - PC - amazon.ca -$60


----------

